# 942 owners any bugs?



## Tomos (Jan 16, 2005)

Just wondering how the 942 is holding up and if it is experiencing the plethora of problems that 921 still does?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

This would be a good post under DVR Receivers Discussion or General Dish Network Discussion.


----------



## musicmaker2020 (Apr 19, 2004)

boylehome said:


> This would be a good post under DVR Receivers Discussion or General Dish Network Discussion.


Really? If I were to ask that question I would have posted it here too because I thought this was a one stop shop for 942 discussion.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I few bugs, the most annoying for me being when your watching shows and pause them sometimes the audio is out of sync with the video.

So far it hasn't missed a recording and I have been happy with it, this is what the 921 should have been and still could be if Dish wanted it to be.


----------



## RBenson (Jan 25, 2003)

So, How do you get it back in sync?


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Does it go back into synch if you pause it and got to some menus or something or does it just catch up on its own after a few mins?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

musicmaker2020 said:


> Really? If I were to ask that question I would have posted it here too because I thought this was a one stop shop for 942 discussion.


musicmaker2020, first this post was under 921 talk forum, then it moved after my post. It is now in a very good spot for discussion.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The thing is that I've never seen an audio sync problem with the 942, and I've watched hundreds of hours of live and recorded programming. I think that this one's going to be a hit or miss proposition for people. For those that do see it go out of sync, skipping back/forward should make it sync back up.


----------



## SaranWrap (Apr 1, 2005)

My 942 has reset twice while using the search feature. I have noticed, actually my wife noticed that the audio was out of sync with the video once. Other than that it's no 921.


----------



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

I have found a bug that I can reproduce at will. If I am setting up scheduled programs in the guide, and create a conflict (more that two programs at the same time), an error message screen will pop up telling me that there is a conflict. The only choices are to automatically reset according to priority or to change the priority of one of the programs. if I select the option to manually change, after making any changes and selecting done, the program guide will close. If I try to open the guide again, the unit will freeze and another screen will pop up indicating that the 942 is going through hard drive diagnostics which could last up to 45 minutes. The test only lasts about 30 seconds and then the 942 reboots. I have not called Dish about this, but I have reported it directly to the 921/942 team.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

SaranWrap said:


> My 942 has reset twice while using the search feature. I have noticed, actually my wife noticed that the audio was out of sync with the video once. Other than that it's no 921.


Can you be more specific how you've gotton the 942 to reset during the search?


----------



## musicmaker2020 (Apr 19, 2004)

boylehome said:


> musicmaker2020, first this post was under 921 talk forum, then it moved after my post. It is now in a very good spot for discussion.


LOL Ahh I see. I can see much clearer now.


----------



## SaranWrap (Apr 1, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Can you be more specific how you've gotton the 942 to reset during the search?


Unfortunately I'm not sure exactly. I believe I was recording programs, but I can't be sure. Nor can I create the crash at will.


----------



## cyphire (May 28, 2004)

Don't even begin to purchase this unit!!! Are you a sadist? The 942 does not work as promised and the software design is awful... Seriously, this is not venting, wait for something to come along which will not have this level of bugs and poor implementation of features!!!


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

Not sure why you are dredging up a 6 month old post.

If you read earlier posts in this forum, you'll see that the most serious bugs with the 942 were introduced with software upgrade L280/L281. Before that upgrade, it was a relatively stable platform -- a few bugs and unimplimented features, but nothing major. Hopefully these new bugs will be squashed in the next release.


----------



## azphi (Apr 1, 2004)

I've had my 942 for around six months now. I must say that I am very happy with the performance of this IRD. I also have a 9200. This is the Bell sister to the 942...trust me the software on the 942 is absolutly wonderful!

The only bug that I notice is:
While viewing a program that has Dolby Digital while it is still recording.

The problem I encounter is that the audio only comes through in two channels. It is easy to fix however. I simply stop and restart the recording, then watch the one that isn't recording at the same time with no problem.

I would recommend this IRD to anybody and everybody. I am not really sure what cyphire is ranting about. I really am happy with my 942.

LouPenya


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

I am very happy with our 942. It has never missed a recording and all the features work as advertised.

My only issues:
OTA reception is not as strong as some other tuners. But it is working.
Guide data is not available for x.2 etc subchannels.
Satellite locals have poor image quality.

My only business issue with Dish is their charge for local channels in order to get guide data, but I make my own "business" decision to go ahead and pay it. Still a lot cheaper in this market than digital cable and HD.

All in all, a fair deal. Suck it up.


----------

